# Boxing Day: Aquarium items



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

so whos going where and what are some good deals?!


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I dunno but I was looking at the US PetSmart website today to check tank prices, and we are getting huge markups here in Canada compared to there. In some cases nearly 40% less after exchange. I guess we are just a bunch of suckers.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

troutsniffer said:


> I dunno but I was looking at the US PetSmart website today to check tank prices, and we are getting huge markups here in Canada compared to there. In some cases nearly 40% less after exchange. I guess we are just a bunch of suckers.


I find the same with the Big Als sites in the US vs the Canadian one, still a lot cheaper to have stuff shipped to the border from the US one.


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

Most likely the same old routine of stocking up food from King Ed and Petsmart.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I'll be at King Ed's too. Not on Boxing Day, but during the week when it's a little quieter. Picking up a year's supply of fish food is my plan.


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

Same old routine , King Ed and JL. I try to buy everything online at JL. I load up with food,prime and media.
I then get really bored and visit all the fish stores,try to support them all lol.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

If someone goes to King Eds on Boxing day please post flyer. Thanks.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Usually head over to KE & J&L. Mostly stocking up on some food (already have quite a bit so not too much this year). Not much in terms of livestock, although I'm looking to get some big female sterbais if I can find them.

Anthony


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

What type of deals does KE usually have during Boxing day?


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Im looking for a Biocube 16 Gallon with the LED lights and built in timers. I really wanted the 8 but its no longer made. If anyone hears of a deal please let me know!! Thanks!


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

Any idea of J&L business hour this week?


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting KF3506. Anyone know how much the Instant Ocean 160 gallon mix is at King eds? Thanks.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Went to king eds this morning no one was there. Got what I needed and left. Bucket of IO salt 160 gallon is $49.99 minus 10%. So $45 bucks.


----------



## binkysmom (Apr 28, 2014)

Petco has their dollar per gallon sale going on.


----------



## zookeeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone know how long king eds sale will go til?


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a week long sale. So,probably till January 1st. Maybe even longer.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Should be for the week.


----------



## zookeeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks! Anyone know if they have any seahorses in their salt water section and if so how much they are?
And anyone know how much the big flats of frozen hikari blood worms, mysis and krill are?


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

zookeeper said:


> Thanks! Anyone know if they have any seahorses in their salt water section and if so how much they are?
> And anyone know how much the big flats of frozen hikari blood worms, mysis and krill are?


Hikari food is about half way down the list @ 20% off. If they don't have seahorses, there were some on kijiji recently.


----------

